# Very Easy Flutes



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

how does it work


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a pretty novel idea. One of those, "Why didn't I think of that" moments.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

The way it works is once you decide how many flutes you want you go to the chart that is on the jig and it will tell you what holes to put the bushing in.You then put the routerbit(already installed in the routertable)in the bushing and set the routertable fence.you must put the piece you are routing in between the fence and the jig as shown in the picture.Once the fence is set you remove the jig and rout the piece.This jig is only for setting the fence.I know I have done a horrible job of explaining it but it really is easy to figure out and use.Go to the website where they have a much better explanation.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

This looks like something I might be interested in. I have made fluted pilasters and measuring is a bear at best.

Thanks for the post.

I Googled it and here's the link to the website for the jig.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

ha wow would have never came up with that. really nice idea.


----------



## Pete504 (Apr 7, 2009)

I ordered one and received it within 5 days. Very well packaged too!


----------

